# Treadmill fall



## rhall92380 (Jan 27, 2013)

At gym on Friday afternoon I set the treadmill for a brisk run (10.5 Km/hr) but within a minute of starting I must have blacked out because I fell onto the belt and don't know how it happened. I am not aware of stumbling or tripping. I had not connected the emergency stop cord to myself so ended up on the floor behind the treadmill! Fortunately only grazed knees and elbows. I hadn't done a warm-up either (double fail!) but had walked to the gym.

I felt ok before starting. Went to walk-in medical centre afterwards and an hour after the incident my BS was 5.2 - not unusual for me. Blood pressure slightly raised. No known heart problems. Doctor thinks my BS at time of incident was probably low. I'd had a bowl of chicken and sweetcorn soup 2 hours before the incident. I'm T2 tightly controlled via diet and exercise.

Not experienced anything like it before but in future before exercising vigorously will make sure l eat something and warm up properly.

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder if it was low blood pressure rather than low blood sugar levels Richard? It seems unlikely you would be hypo, so perhaps you just fainted? Glad to hear there was no serious injury!


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if it was low blood pressure rather than low blood sugar levels Richard? It seems unlikely you would be hypo, so perhaps you just fainted? Glad to hear there was no serious injury!



Thanks Alan. Don't think it was low blood pressure, it was normal when tested last month and have been taking meds for years to stop it being too high. You're probably right in thinking I fainted. It's never happened to me before. When I was jolted when I fell it may have woken me up. Anyway even the guy on the next treadmill couldn't say what happened, told staff that I was there one moment and gone the next

Richard


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2013)

Life ! Its not meant to be easy, hope ur ok richard & find out what happend


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 28, 2013)

You did have it on km/h and not miles didn' t you?  I have made that mistake before and ended up off the end at a good speed!

Do you test before you train?  I always have to test and tend to go in the gym a little higher than what is normal for me.

I would keep an eye on it and see if anything similar happens.

Also there is a nasty fainting virus going around - have you had any symptoms of an upset stomach?

I hope your bruises heal and you stay feeling okay now.


----------

